# Whats the best fat burner?



## nlr (Oct 18, 2009)

I would like to know Whats the best fat burner and why?


----------



## Jake1436114563 (May 9, 2008)

Cardio. Supplement wise. Clen works. As does T3, but you need AAS alongside this.


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

ECA or Yohimbine HCL and Caffeine. Google to find out why.

T3 or clenbuterol for the hardcore, but i've never used these


----------



## hermie07 (Sep 16, 2008)

hi i have tried clen and lots of legal fat burners but i hate to say the best thing for fat loss for me was a decent cutting diet and 30 mins cardio 5 days a week, thought the cardio would annoy me but i now look forward to it lol.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

nlr i am guessing because you posted this in the supplements section you are after fat burners you can buy over the counter.....?

Lean R by Extreme is very good...


----------



## Chris4Pez1436114538 (Sep 3, 2007)

there are a few OTC good fat burners but as already said if your diet is not good then no AAS or OTC supplements is going to work for you mate those things need to be spot on!


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

Chris4Pez said:


> there are a few OTC good fat burners but as already said *if your diet is not good then no AAS or OTC supplements is going to work* for you mate those things need to be spot on!


 Sorry mate but that is bollocks...


----------



## Chris4Pez1436114538 (Sep 3, 2007)

so your saying that if your diet is **** then you can still use an OTC supplement or AAS for Fat loss and still get lean and lose BF without the aid of good balanced diet and cardio???

I am intreagued(sp)


----------



## Jake1436114563 (May 9, 2008)

Chris4Pez said:


> so your saying that if your diet is **** then you can still use an OTC supplement or AAS for Fat loss and still get lean and lose BF without the aid of good balanced diet and cardio???
> 
> I am intreagued(sp)


He's right. You take T3 and gear and you'll get leaner.

You can eat LARD SANDWHICHES when tyaking DNP and still get lean.


----------



## Chris4Pez1436114538 (Sep 3, 2007)

But you will lose muscle mass at the same time though wont you, even if you on AAS say test as i know test stops you going catabolic while on T3 etc but surely you will lose muscle if you start having things like dnp which cuts your calories down by half!


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

Chris4Pez said:


> so your saying that if your diet is **** then you can still use an OTC supplement or AAS for Fat loss and still get lean and lose BF without the aid of good balanced diet and cardio???
> 
> I am intreagued(sp)


 Yes very much so...

If i was using 750mg of tren ace, 1.5g of test prop, plenty of winstrol etc... a week

5 am cardio sessions a week.

Plus an OTC fat burner such as Lean R.

Eating a sh*t diet (I never said anything about cardio)

I would still loose BF and grow lean muscle


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

im going to say in the following order, as i get the impression you are not quite ready for clen, eca, etc

1) cardio

2) diet

then when the top two are in check possibly look at (again in order)

1) cafeinne

2) ephedrine

3) eca

4) clen

5) the others suggested (tren, t3, etc)

just my opinion though


----------



## Drift (Jan 27, 2009)

DNP with T3


----------



## Chris4Pez1436114538 (Sep 3, 2007)

zainasaurus said:


> DNP with T3


These 2 together wouldnt that F you up?????


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

guys just for kicks lets assume due to this being in the supplement section lets keep the suggestions to OTC supps....


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2009)

Ive used grenade, and thought that was the strongest stuff ever,


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2009)

surely the best fat burner is one that is ephedrine or ephedra based?? Lean R BY EXTREME doesnt contain either but it contains synephrine, a substance related to ephedrine.??


----------



## Munch (Dec 22, 2009)

If we stick to OTC supplements, I would only suggest fish oils & olive oil in your diet and caffine tabs pre workout. Iv tried a few OTC fat burners on the market but not noticed any real difference.

Basically agree with whats already been said, there isnt a magic pill. Theres a reason why every question re: fat burners in here recieves a barrage of people repeating the words "diet and cardio" over and over again... its because that is what works.

Best of luck with your goals mate, have fun on that treadmill


----------



## Super -ingh (Aug 2, 2009)

dnt buy nutrex lipo 6. was complete shizen when i used it! heard gud things about lean r though


----------



## Fragjuice (Dec 29, 2009)

I've used ephedrine and stackers together, and that worked pretty well


----------



## acfour (Nov 8, 2009)

a good old fashion *ECA Stack* are hands down the strongest. You can get some legal *ECA Stack* products from Black China Labs like the newly released EPH Hardcore Black or Diablos ECA Fire Caps both contain Ephedra like ingredients that give you similar effects and work very well.


----------



## tom jones (Jul 7, 2008)

T3 & T4 & GH...I cant get on with stimulants and clen. Lean-R by extreme is the best natural stimulant Ive tried. Brilliant before cardio.


----------



## steve_b21 (Dec 18, 2008)

A friend of mine speaks very highly of these...

http://www.desirablebody.co.uk/products/MAX-STRENGTH-FAT-BURNER-(60).html

Any one tried them? views?


----------



## Hardtimes (Mar 23, 2009)

I wouldnt bother with over the counter stuff. Just gimmicks in my opinion. Def not worth the money anyway


----------



## stookiebhoy (Mar 30, 2009)

I'm a 39 year old man, 5 feet 9, and an ex professional footballer. After hanging up my boots 10 years ago due to injury I quickly started gaining weight, due in no small part to sitting around feeling sorry for myself and eating a whole load of ****. 10 months ago I was weighed during a routine medical and was shocked to realise I had ballooned to 22 and a half stone (315 pounds), from 11 stone 4 when I was playing. So I decided I had to do something about it. I knew that healthy diet and loads of cardio was the way to go, but I also felt I needed a bit of help so I tried every weight loss drug on the market. None of them worked, and I mean absolutely none. I had been training for about 5 months and hadn't lost any more than I would have had I not been taking weight loss drugs. Then I discovered Feiyan Tea. I've been using this ever since and the weight has literally dropped off. I'm now down to 12 stone and am at the stage now where I actually want to bulk up with muscle. This tea runs the **** out of you, and actually encourages you to eat less fatty foods due to the side effects when you do if you get my drift :thumb: but it sure as hell works, Here's the link where you can buy it http://www.slimmingsolutions.co.uk/acatalog/Feiyan-Tea.html?gclid=CN6poIj0kp8CFYIA4wodeheGHQ

However, please remember that this is only an aid; my diet is now very good, and I do hiit 6 days a week. Good luck, and I hope this has helped


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Hardtimes said:


> I wouldnt bother with over the counter stuff. Just gimmicks in my opinion. Def not worth the money anyway


thats not true mate their are some good OTC fatburners....


----------

